# What will be your next rifle purchase?



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I know there are a million choices out there. What is yours? I'm probably going to buy a Stevens 200 in 22-250 and make it a semi-custom. Ill change out the stock for a Hogue with the full length bedding if they ever actually come out. Also will change out the factory trigger for an aftermarket and possibly have it changed to an aftermarket barrel as well.

I'd also like to build an AR-15 sometime before the election just in case we get someone in the presidents seat that is willing to instate a permanent brady bill.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I also agree i want to get an AR i was welll i had one on hold the other day and then i found out about remingtons new one and well its going to be alot cheeper. ITs also going to be all camo which is cool made by bushmaster.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Savage model 25 .204 thumbhole, and Savage 116 FHSAK 7MM Rem Mag, which I am putting a mirco fit stock on(if I can ever get them to answer the phone!!). Ordered them Monday, hope to get the 116 by tomorrow, not sure when the .204 will ship.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Laite that reminds me. I saw you posting about getting a 7mm mag. I was gonna ask if you needed a set of dies? I have a set of RCBS dies that I have no use for. Its a fl die and seating die. PM me if you are interested.

Matt


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Well I don't have any new rifles in the near future, but a couple of projects. My 257 Ackley Improved is getting in need of a new barrel. Getting towards 5000 rounds through it, and it's starting to show throat erosion and copper foul fairly quickly, so going to put a 26" sporter barrel on it, new boyd's nutmeg laminate stock, glass bedding.

Then also in the process of redoing a Model 54 Winchester 270, new black walnut stock, glass bedding, and reblueing.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Definatley gonna be a 204 Ruger with a houge stock


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

remington model 700 cdl 30-06


----------



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

Browning X-Bolt or Remington 700 XCR in .338 Win Mag or .375 H&H


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Colt AR-15. I will use my tax rebate for part of it.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe a Remington model 7 in .17 Remington fireball. I would be the first kid on the block to have one of those!!


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

7mm bolt senleic stock
i just like the knock down power of the 7mm


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

I just got a Savag Model 12 in 22-250 so I am pretty satisfied with what I have right now but I would like to get a 10/22 b/c I currently dont own a 22. Soneday I think I would like something bigger then my 30-06 maybe like a 300 win mag.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

ar-15 but buy which manufacturer I am not shure of as of now I'm shure I will be able to choose when the time comes, like one of you guys mentioned the election might speed that up , as Hillery already has presented a bill to ban them called the 2007 assault weapons ban you can get a full read of it on ar-15 . com if anybodys interested


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

A .32 cal Flintlock.

Pete


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

The next one i will get is on layaway already it is a TIKKA 270 WSM might as well let them keep it a few months i dont need it for anything right yet i have to say they are very smooth i have a few SAKO rifles already so i might s well stay that way and just got a few months back a very nice DPMS AR-15 that shoots like a dream


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

HK 91


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Rock River 16" Coyote model.............soon, I hope.
Burl


----------



## saltydawg (Dec 30, 2007)

working on a DPMS panther 20" free floated barrel,flat top with adjustable trigger, 4 rail piccatinny hand guard, 4 rail gas block, Harris bi-pod,Bushnell 4-16x40 illuminated to finish it off.........just got to get the OK from the better half( just about got it)


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Smith & Wesson .223/5.56 AR15 16"Bbl Flat Top w/BUIS.


----------



## mudstud (Nov 30, 2004)

My next rifle purchase that I am PLANNING for, is definitely one of the new Model 70 Winchesters, when they become available this summer. I can't believe NOBODY mentioned one of those yet!  Somewhere in the near future there must be one of those DPMS .308's also! Then there is the Kimber 84M, to be chambered in several models in the .257R this year. No doubt, other rifles will turn up as well, on the secondary market, which must be jumped on as the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

I just got a howa 1500 varment supreme with a thumbhole stock in 223. and I am thinking about the new remington r-15 with the 18 inch fluted barrel and colapsable stock in the advantage camo


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

mudstud said:


> My next rifle purchase that I am PLANNING for, is definitely one of the new Model 70 Winchesters, when they become available this summer. I can't believe NOBODY mentioned one of those yet!  Somewhere in the near future there must be one of those DPMS .308's also! Then there is the Kimber 84M, to be chambered in several models in the .257R this year. No doubt, other rifles will turn up as well, on the secondary market, which must be jumped on as the opportunity presents itself.


I looked at the website, love the rifle but hate the price!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Perhaps another AR before one of the three stooges takes office as president.


----------



## mudstud (Nov 30, 2004)

Exactly why I am looking at a DPMS!


----------



## blong (Mar 1, 2007)

Rem .17


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

im probably gonna get a tikka t3 7mm mag


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

do they want to ban all semi autos like shotguns and some hunting rifles that remington and beneill make or is it for just assault rifles like a ska and other models.


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

I am getting into coyote hunting and have been debating and researching TONS of rifles. I have decided to save up and get the Bushmaster varmiter in .223. If your gonna be a bear be a grizzly right! I figuered why go spend $500 - $700 for a bolt action rifle when for just a little more I can have the big gun I want! I think a couple more weeks and It WILL be mine!! :lol:


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

CZ-USA Model 452 American in .22lr :sniper:


----------



## 4seasons (Feb 6, 2007)

Marlin 1895 XLR in 45-70
been needing a short range deer/bear gun and I've been wanting something bigger than the standard 30 cal


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

nytrapper16
The answer you are lookign for is ALL GUNS. They will go for the 50BMG first then so called "assult rifles" then probably hand guns. Then who knows. The order does not matter the sad fact is they want all guns. From the slickest wiz bang rifle to the smallest most worthless muzzel loader.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

People, you are right. There are actually folks out there who can't tell the difference from a dangerous gun and a toy.

Before I get anymore guns I have to finish a couple of project rifles. I have 2 98 Mausers that are waiting for new barrels, one in 25-06 and one in 280 Rem. Not terribly exciting, but I love my last Mauser rebarreled in 358 Win. Short barrel, red-dot scope, GREAT in river bottoms, etc.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

My next purchase will be a M700 in some standard magnum action like a 300 WM and then it will be remade into a magazine fed .270WSM. I will use a Shillen Match select barrell, a Darrel Hollond match recoil lug, and a Darrel Hollond fiberglass stock. the trigger will be adjusted to 3lbs. and scoped using S&K rings and 3.5-10x44 Ziess Conquest with the Z-800 plex.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

I am gonna get both an M1A and an AR-15. The M1A will probably be the loaded version and the AR will be from Dtech. I am leaning towards the .223, but the .204 is sooo intruiging!!


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

In the process of converting 3 rifles into custom switch barrel guns.
One is a Remington 700 VS with 22-250 Ackley 26" bbl/22-250 factory 24" bbl.Then I've got a Ruger M77 in 25-06 rem 24" bbl/270 win 24" bbl and 338-06 24" bbl,all are the factory magnum contour.This rifle has fancy walnut and has been blue printed.Lastly,I'm getting a Ruger M77MKII done the same,but haven't decided what calibres I'm going to barrel it to yet.Might even open up the action for magnum cartridges.
Any ideas?It is a long action.
*MagnumManiac*
:sniper:


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

"From the slickest wiz bang rifle to the smallest most worthless muzzel loader."

Ah yes, I can see the push for legislation now to "ban the black powder loophole".

Just look at the Brits if you want to see what could happen if the gun grabbers had their own way.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I forgot one gun I've been coveting in a local gun shop. It's a Browning BLR in 358 Win. Just fired a few times, wants about $500, a great buy if I can come up with it.


----------



## 7mmremmag1995 (Feb 17, 2008)

my next gun will probaly be a Remington R15



ac700wildcat said:


> I know there are a million choices out there. What is yours? I'm probably going to buy a Stevens 200 in 22-250 and make it a semi-custom. Ill change out the stock for a Hogue with the full length bedding if they ever actually come out. Also will change out the factory trigger for an aftermarket and possibly have it changed to an aftermarket barrel as well.
> 
> I'd also like to build an AR-15 sometime before the election just in case we get someone in the presidents seat that is willing to instate a permanent brady bill.


a Stevens 200 in 22-250 is the best shooting gun i own even with a cheap Bushnell scope. you shouldn't need an aftermarket trigger. the factory one on mine is crisper than any i've shot


----------



## td321 (Mar 6, 2008)

tikka t3 hunter or possible deluxe in 308 or 30-06


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am looking for some one to build me a 6X47 Lapua for my next rifle.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Probably will be getting a 22LR bolt gun of some sort. Looking to put it in a full-sized stock like a McMillan A5, so will probably be looking at a Remington 40X or a Sako Finnfire/Quad, unless McMillan decides to develop a completely new stock for an action like a Ruger 77/22. I'd like this to be as close as possible to my tactical 308 setup, so I can use it for cheap plinking. Doesn't look like the rifle will be cheap though.

Also may get an AR15 lower for a build.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i belive the next one im going to look in to is a hi point 9mm rifle, that or a .357 rifle


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

john, look in to the ruger 10/22 theres all kinds of conversion parts

stocks, mounts, scopes, grips, magazines, so on so fourth


----------



## gazoo (Nov 16, 2005)

I am looking at either a new .50 cal muzzleloader ( Savage smokeless) or...wy wife informed me a week ago that she would like to try shooting. So I may get a smaller caliber for her to use...I was thinking about a 7.62x39. Cheap and fun to shoot.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

gazoo 7.62X39 is getting spendy to shoot. It is $0.20 per shot. Sometimes you can find it a few cents cheaper but not very often.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i got a .50 muzzie
at 100 GR they arent that bad
now when u get up in to the 150's then it starts to pack some punch


----------



## gazoo (Nov 16, 2005)

I have been shooting 100gr out of my traditions muzzie. One of my friends shoots 130's and I may try that this year to see the difference.

Does anyone have a 444 marlin lever? My hunting partener is looking at a 444 or a 375 h&h. Any info that I can give him to help with his choice would be helpful. I am trying to convince him that a 338 or 300 mag would be fine. All we hunt are deer, elk and moose.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i think 100 is prime for my traditions. ive shot 130. but ive had batter groups ( at 100 yards) with 100. now further or less im no9t sure with more than that


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

Just got this one, will be in Texas next week trying it.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

luvthemhogs said:


> Just got this one, will be in Texas next week trying it.


What's the stats on this gun?

Make?
Model?
Accessories?
Cost?

Did you get it with all the accessories?

Thanks!


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

AR15 450 Bushmaster,6 pos.telescoping stock, Quad rail grip,Aries M.K. 440 NV scope, 450 ir light (night use), Leupold vx111 4-16x50 (day), LaRue Q.D. mounts both, surefire tac. light, harris bipod (LaRue Q.D. mounts). about 3,500 total Thats really shopping.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Remington 788 chambered for the Warren Paige 25 souper.
Have always wanted a 25 calibar rifle.

 Al


----------



## redhawk808 (Feb 26, 2008)

When i get the Alaskan .454 / .45 out of layaway...
It would be a Mini-14 ..

Luvthemhogs.......SWEETTTTTTTTTT.
What no Lazer....


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry my "thumper" also sports a RAMBO armed forces 635 laser


----------



## redhawk808 (Feb 26, 2008)

NICE..
Got room for anything else ...KITCHEN SINK??


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

Thats like asking If I had enough guns. Of corse there`s always room for more. :beer: :beer:


----------



## acf123 (Jun 11, 2007)

Remington 700 in .257 Weatherby mag. Read up on the ballistics, it's the real deal


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

I have 6 model 700`s different cal. GREAT GUN. Had bad experience with Weatherby so anything with that in title(in my opinion) in taboo.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Next rifle will be a Kimber 8400 in a 270 WSM.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I guess I lied. I am ordering a DPMS LR.260.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

well I was gonna buy a new remington r-15 but I will be going elswere on my purchase the gander mountain in grand rapids MI has the first one that I have been able to see and they want 1400.00 for it ........I can buy two rifles for that price from dpms,olympic, stag, or I could build one after remington raised there pride over 400 dollars I wont be making that purchase


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

try looking at gun broker.com for the Remington. I`ve gotten some great deals.


----------



## pumah25 (Mar 2, 2006)

sdeprie said:


> I forgot one gun I've been coveting in a local gun shop. It's a Browning BLR in 358 Win. Just fired a few times, wants about $500, a great buy if I can come up with it.


I would take that deal in a heartbeat. I don't suppose there is any chance you tell me where it is?


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

Marlin 1895 Cowboy .45-70. I have an XLR but I want the octagon barrel for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

well I checked out gunbroker.com and I found an r-15 it hadent met the reserve price but the buy it now was 1050.00 I didnt think that was to bad


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

Glad you looked. I purchased my "thumper" there.


----------



## Jammer (Mar 31, 2008)

Stainless T3 270 Win Left hand. . . that is, once it's out of layaway.


----------



## schreinerm (Feb 23, 2008)

Just bought a Tikka T3 in .22-250 and a Savage Heavy Barrel in .204 Ruger. Can't wait to get in some PD Hunting.

:sniper:


----------

